# Canon 7D MII unleashed!



## Overread (Sep 15, 2014)

Canon EOS 7D Mark II First Impressions Review: Digital Photography Review

Canon U.S.A. : EOS 7D Mark II Feature


So the 7DMII is unleashed to the world! Or at least its official specification list is. 


From what I can see the AF is really stepping up a lot, 65 cross type AF points is 1D territory and the new subject aware focusing modes sound very interesting, along with its IR and RGB linked AF setup. Another thing is that spot metering is now linked to the AF point and its got two card types built in now. 

Really seems that Canon is pushing the 7D line as their 1D equivalent for crop sensor. 

ISO has a boost now, however not much out yet on its actual noise performance and image quality; something that along with its dynamic range performance I'll be very keen to read up upon. If Canon can nail an improvement its performance in those two areas along with the rest of the body as already stated then its a very tempting upgrade.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 15, 2014)

As I've seen with the release of every new Canon camera for the last 8 years....there will be an onslaught of 'haters' who don't think it's good enough.  

I'm interested in the specs and all that, but I'll wait until I hear from actual owners before I form my own opinion.

Still, I need to keep up with how it works because I'm sure I'll be seeing students showing up to my DSLR classes with these things.


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 15, 2014)

The DP Review preview is a good read.  I've already seen a couple interesting tidbits in there I hadn't seen elsewhere.  I'm anxious to see some real reviews start to show up.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 15, 2014)

Big Mike said:


> As I've seen with the release of every new Canon camera for the last 8 years....there will be an onslaught of 'haters' who don't think it's good enough.



Awesome.  Can we schedule that for this Friday?  I really do want to participate in the hater onslaught but my schedule is pretty tight this week.



> I'm interested in the specs and all that, but I'll wait until I hear from actual owners before I form my own opinion.
> 
> Still, I need to keep up with how it works because I'm sure I'll be seeing students showing up to my DSLR classes with these things.



Well not a Canon guy but I'm still interested in seeing how this does, personally I hope it's a huge success.  If so Nikon will most likely respond with something to compete.


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2014)

Mike - what you changed your avatar!
And yes its got new features; although it sounds like its going to be akin to the 7D - complex AF - a handful of handy, but not essential auto JPEG editing modes - regular operation. So from a learning perspective its mostly going to be mastering that complex AF (so that you can get the most out of it)


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok, so anyone interested in joining the hater onslaught we'll be meeting at the Denny's parking lot on I-80, Friday at 6 pm.  It's BYOTP folks.


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 15, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so anyone interested in joining the hater onslaught we'll be meeting at the Denny's parking lot on I-80, Friday at 6 pm.  It's BYOTP folks.



That's a troll road, ain't it?


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Haters?  No way - not possible.

It has started already as you well may know.  Some folks are acting like Canon stole something from them.  Others are acting like they are oligated to buy.  

Makes for some really nice smh reading.

Official: Canon EOS 7D Mark II


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 15, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> That's a troll road, ain't it?



Yup.. sure is - but fortunately I know a billy goat that used to fight in the UFC.  Lol


----------



## dolina (Sep 15, 2014)

7D Mark III will be announced September 2019 before Photokina 2019. Bodies will ship November 2019. 

5D Mark IV will be announced March 2015 or later. Bodies will ship weeks later.

Disappointments with the 7D Mark II:
- No WiFi (May be a reason why there's a SD slot for EyeFi)
- No 4K resolution video
- No CFast memory card slot for faster than UDMA7 reads/writes of 167MB/s.


----------



## ruifo (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks like a great camera!!


----------



## goodguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Big Mike said:


> As I've seen with the release of every new Canon camera for the last 8 years....there will be an onslaught of 'haters' who don't think it's good enough.
> 
> I'm interested in the specs and all that, but I'll wait until I hear from actual owners before I form my own opinion.
> 
> Still, I need to keep up with how it works because I'm sure I'll be seeing students showing up to my DSLR classes with these things.


Why go there ?
Negativity always brings negativity, I would just stay clear from anyone that is a "hater".
Saying that and being a Nikon guy I must admit the dry specs on this camera are extremely and I use the word extremely impressive, Nikon doesn't have anything in DX that can touch this camera for sports shooting but as OP said there is no word on the sensor and what its like in low light and DR which currently is Canon weakness with most of its cameras. In any case I am sure this will be a huge sales hit because there simply is no other camera in this category.
One more interesting data I didn't find is how much this camera will go for ?
I have a feeling it will not be cheap at all.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh just found the price 1900$, not cheap but being a pro crop sensor camera its actually not superexpensive either


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2014)

goodguy said:


> Oh just found the price 1900$, not cheap but being a pro crop sensor camera its actually not superexpensive either



You are $100 too high. BH and Canon have the $1,799.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 15, 2014)

goodguy said:


> Why go there ?
> Negativity always brings negativity, I would just stay clear from anyone that is a "hater".



But.. we chartered a bus!  We were going to make smores and everything.  Wow, you guys are just no fun at all..  Lol



> Saying that and being a Nikon guy I must admit the dry specs on this camera are extremely and I use the word extremely impressive, Nikon doesn't have anything in DX that can touch this camera for sports shooting but as OP said there is no word on the sensor and what its like in low light and DR which currently is Canon weakness with most of its cameras. In any case I am sure this will be a huge sales hit because there simply is no other camera in this category.
> One more interesting data I didn't find is how much this camera will go for ?
> I have a feeling it will not be cheap at all.



Even as a Nikon guy myself I'm hoping this thing just flies off the shelves.  If it does maybe Nikon will be convinced to put out something to compete with it.


----------



## Augphoto (Sep 15, 2014)

It's 65 cross type AF points sound good.  As does it's 10fps.  AND the center-point AF at f/8 is huge for birding/wildlife shooters who depend on teleconverters.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 16, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> But.. we chartered a bus!  We were going to make smores and everything.  Wow, you guys are just no fun at all..  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Even as a Nikon guy myself I'm hoping this thing just flies off the shelves.  If it does maybe Nikon will be convinced to put out something to compete with it.


Oh no one said anything about smores, you can count me in  LOL


----------



## goodguy (Sep 16, 2014)

ronlane said:


> You are $100 too high. BH and Canon have the $1,799.


That's because you live south of us, us your loving neighbor in the north are talking in Canadian Dollars


----------



## Overread (Sep 16, 2014)

Sample photos! 
Canon EOS 7D Mark II Sample Images & Movies | Camera News at Cameraegg

Not had a chance to download/read through properly but there we go for some pixel peeping


----------



## Braineack (Sep 16, 2014)

dolina said:


> 7D Mark III will be announced September 2019 before Photokina 2019. Bodies will ship November 2019.



By that time, Nikon will have released something much better.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 16, 2014)

goodguy said:


> Oh no one said anything about smores, you can count me in  LOL



Yes, and once again the power of smores has led yet another to the dark side.

Muhahahaha!

Lol


----------



## goodguy (Sep 16, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Yes, and once again the power of smores has led yet another to the dark side.
> 
> Muhahahaha!
> 
> Lol


So true my Sith lord, another Jedi turned to the dark side, I am weak to the powers of the SMORES!!!


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm glad Canon is continuing high-quality DX line cameras. I was excited to hear about the 7D Mark II release, since the Canon 7D original and the Nikon D7100 are fairly similar cameras... and I'm interested in seeing a D7200 to compete.

I was disappointed to see the price tag of this DSLR though... On the one hand, it's a pro body with pro features, so the price is about right for a professional who wants a good crop body. On the other hand, this definitely isn't satisfying to an enthusiast such as myself (of which I think there are many). The trade-off essentially becomes a superior focus system versus an entry-level full frame DSLR... or just a slight step up in cash ($500) and I can get a very good full frame DSLR with a very capable focusing system. I don't like seeing the staggering of features (ie. swivel screens, touchscreens), and I don't like seeing price tags that are this high. Clearly the target market is more along the lines of very serious enthusiasts, and professionals. I guess I'm slightly disappointed since this doesn't put much pressure on Nikon to compete at the $1000-$1200 price-point with the D7200.


----------



## Overread (Sep 16, 2014)

Honestly I think the price is about the same as what the 7D was when it launched. I expect it to lose £4-500 within a few months which honestly would settle it in the market around a very good price point for what's on offer .


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2014)

I think Burger King should make cameras so we can have it our way, as long as the price is right.   

In a different post, I see that Nikon has 800 different models to choose from but folks are disappointed with Canon for not putting pressure on Nikon to make another...........huh?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 16, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I think Burger King should make cameras so we can have it our way, as long as the price is right.



Ok, maybe that's for the best though.  I mean after all the "secret sauce" is really just ketchup and mayo mixed together.  



> In a different post, I see that Nikon has 800 different models to choose from but folks are disappointed with Canon for not putting pressure on Nikon to make another...........huh?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yup. That's all Canon's fault.  I also blame them for the AIDS virus, Chernobyl and of course the Macarena.   I could probably forgive them for the first two.. but the third?  Never.

Lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, maybe that's for the best though.  I mean after all the "secret sauce" is really just ketchup and mayo mixed together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn you Rob Benz... I can avoid doing the dance (and thus avoid a trip to emergency for a hip replacement).  However, I can't keep that song out of my head.   It normally lasts for a day or two.   UGHHHHHH

WIfey will have to put up with it; I'm blaming YOU!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Sep 16, 2014)

Overread said:


> Sample photos!
> Canon EOS 7D Mark II Sample Images & Movies | Camera News at Cameraegg
> 
> Not had a chance to download/read through properly but there we go for some pixel peeping



As one commenter wrote, this first photo, done at ISO 6,400 at blue hour, is "simply horrible." http://canon-premium.webcdn.stream.ne.jp/www09/canon-premium/eosd/samples/eos7dmk2/downloads/06.jpg

Ummmm...yeah...that's not very good resolving ability. And the shot of the squirrel, done in daylight at ISO 3,200? Ugggg...massive noise reduction has killed the detail--on  a shot done with the Canon EF 200-400 f/4 L IS USM zoom lens...http://canon-premium.webcdn.stream.ne.jp/www09/canon-premium/eosd/samples/eos7dmk2/downloads/07.jpg  The 200-400 L is a $11,799 lens...and sample pictures like this one do NOTHING to build confidence among the people who want this camera for birding or nature photography. This is one of Canon's premier, new tele-zoom lenses, and the quality shown in the full-size image of this squirrel is abysmally poor. Let us hope that these higher-ISO images are just the result of an incompetent shooter, and not what the camera typically can produce. Early sample images are often not all that great, due to a variety of reasons, so I'm not judging these as anything approaching "final" image quality potential. For one thing, I have no idea what software was used to make the JPGS, and no idea of the skill of the worker involved.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 17, 2014)

Dangit.  This is where I suck (my eyes especially at times).  I am looking at the squirrel and it looks great to me (not $12,000 great) but sharp.  Keep in mind I am still a baby to much of this.  But are my eyes deceiving me?   I know when I do massive noise reduction in lightroom at least, photos take on a look not far from over cooked hdr.    I need to take a better look when I get home.


----------



## Overread (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah from memory most early sneak peek photos from most cameras are underwhelming - its once the camera is out that it tends to get better results.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2014)

Overread said:


> Yeah from memory most early sneak peek photos from most cameras are underwhelming - its once the camera is out that it tends to get better results.


 YES--that has been the case more often than not. There were some dreadful Canon 5D classic sample images floated, but it turned out to be a really good imager. Right now, I would guess that the majority of people with beta sample cameras have software that cannot really extract the most from the new camera's .CR2 files, and they probably are resorting to converting to .DNG and then working on their images. My feeling is the guy who processed the night scene and squirrel images is a young fellow who thinks that killing every last speck of noise and in the process ruining the detail rendering is the way to work on High ISO files, and he made the camera's capabilities look very sub-par. Both the night scene and the squirrel shot look like about 4 megapixel captures...no noise, but mush for detail. That cannot be the way this sensor operates.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 17, 2014)

Derrel said:


> YES--that has been the case more often than not. There were some dreadful Canon 5D classic sample images floated, but it turned out to be a really good imager. Right now, I would guess that the majority of people with beta sample cameras have software that cannot really extract the most from the new camera's .CR2 files, and they probably are resorting to converting to .DNG and then working on their images. My feeling is the guy who processed the night scene and squirrel images is a young fellow who thinks that killing every last speck of noise and in the process ruining the detail rendering is the way to work on High ISO files, and he made the camera's capabilities look very sub-par. Both the night scene and the squirrel shot look like about 4 megapixel captures...no noise, but mush for detail. That cannot be the way this sensor operates.



I thought about that at lunch Monday when I was drooling over the 7D mk ii. I am going to have to upgrade my OS so that I can go to CC in order to process the images from the 7D mk ii. I'll bet that adobe won't put out an update for LR4 to be able to read the files.


----------



## Overread (Sep 17, 2014)

The other element is that even when there is custom software each camera takes its own style to work with to get the best results. Sometimes early on people don't know "how" to work the software to get best effects out of the camera.


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 24, 2014)

My brother has his 7D mkii on pre-order. I can't wait to try it out and compare it to my 7D. I'm sure after that I will be wanting one for shooting the sports that I do. 

I also can't wait to see how its low light performance will look. I seen some high iso shots that looked good but they were in well lit areas still


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 28, 2014)

I know very little on what this means.  In my searching for how the auto focus system works, I found this.  No clue if it's good or bad and I won't be shooting much in the dark anyway.
072A0185 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 29, 2014)

JacaRanda, I saw that collection this weekend on flickr. Here is the entire set of photos taken with the 7D mk ii at various ISO's. I was impressed with them.  Canon 7D Mark II - an album on Flickr

I don't feel that this one is usable but I was impressed that at ISO 51,200 at 1/160 of a second, it wasn't horrible. 037A1301 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 29, 2014)

ronlane said:


> JacaRanda, I saw that collection this weekend on flickr. Here is the entire set of photos taken with the 7D mk ii at various ISO's. I was impressed with them.  Canon 7D Mark II - an album on Flickr
> 
> I don't feel that this one is usable but I was impressed that at ISO 51,200 at 1/160 of a second, it wasn't horrible. 037A1301 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Looks like our links went to the same place.  

I clearly (no pun) don't know what I am looking at.  Or at least that's how I feel.  In reading comments, some people are still not happy with these.  
'not full res,  crappy jpegs' etc.

Now I have seen some posts in regards to all the focus points working or not working with 3rd party lenses.  I want to make sure I get full use out of the Tamster and now we also have the Sigma 50mm Art - will go ahead and by the docking station.


----------



## Aakajx (Oct 17, 2014)

No wifi?? Why? I love that feature with my 6d. It's great to view them on the iPad. I would love to own this camera as I love taking pictures dirt track racing. Seems great with action pics.


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 19, 2014)

ok folks... I saw Scott Kelbys review of this camera and he shared some pics with just stupid high ISO and they look better than anything my camera can do with 400 ISO.
So, I have found myself asking the question.... 6D or 7Dmk2?
the 7dmk2 has weather sealing which is kind of a big deal, at least to me.  If the ISO performance is so fabulous as to make the benefit of the full frame sensor not that high on the proirity list...the superior focusing system seems like a bigger boon.
I CANT DECIDE FOLKS!!!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2014)

I just spent almost an hour watching and listening to the ENTIRE Scott Kelby infomercial for the 7D-II. I also downloaded the three JPEG images he made available, each around 2.7 to 2.8 megabytes. My honest opinion of the ISO 640 JPEG shot of #14, the Tennessee Volunteers QB? SOFT. Not much actual detail. The ISO 1000 standing-behind-the-center shot NY Giants QB Eli Manning, made at ISO 1,000? SOFT, not much actual detail. Same with the close-up shot: soft, not much detail. The Tennessee QB was shot during the Florida-Tennessee game two weekends ago, the one Florida won 10-9, during really a dazzlingly bright, beautiful, warm day.

Kelby mentioned this was a 24 megapixel camera a couple times. No, it;'s not; Canon does not have a single camera that has 24 megapixels. Not one. This is a 20.20 MP sensor in the 7D-II, and that's total MP I believe. I am going to guess that the raw files will make better JPEGs, but just LOOK at the images of the two quarterbacks: they suck, detail-wise. There is NO real fine detail. I am honestly NOT impressed, and I think the 6D's sensor is going to be the superior sensor in terms of resolution of actual detail, and also better at higher ISO values. Sure, it's good enough for showing a 5 foot by three foot part of the world full frame with high-end glass, as it did on the Tennessee QB: but LOOK at it close. Then look at a slightly larger segment of the real world, the Eli Manning shot, and look at it only on a 30 inch Apple CInema display. That is a SMALL section of the world, not an immense landscape, which means the detail ought to look simply astounding. But it does not; the detail looks sub-par to me, at both 640 and 1,000 ISO in beautiful, bright, October daylight before mid-October.

He raves about how the 16,000 ISO shots look under the overhead "can lights" in the Tennessee locker room: yeah, so what. There's lowish noise, but damned near no detail, AND the dynamic range is extremely abrupt and narrow. This is the problem: the video is a shill session, made largely on the strength of two days' worth of football shooting in GOOD daylight. The "new" is still on his comments. That tremendous flush of enthusiasm, the factual errors, the misleading few minutes where he talks about the 160 yard distance shot-AS IF it had been made with the 70-200, but it was actually done with his 400/2,8 AND his 1.4x converter...the way that little story was related was...disingenuous...and should have been re-shot and edited to make it absolutely clear; as shown, very misleading to the uninitiated.

I had high expectations for this camera, but honestly, I think the SOOC JPEG images shown were VERY LOW in detail, especially having been shot with high-grade pro Canon lenses. This camera has been kept under wraps very well by Canon. I think that once this thing starts being used to shoot NIGHT football, it's not going to be all roses and chocolates and champagne. I'm not a fan of two-afternoon type, effusive reviews. I am waiting for real, un-affiliated "real shooters" to evaluate the 7D-II. I am honestly extremely skeptical, based on the actual large JPEG images Kelby offered for download, and the locker room stuff he showed at 16,000 ISO? That is shot under CAN LIGHTS, against dark cherry-wood lockers...those images do not show me much at all. I seriously doubt this thing has the resolution for birds or nature, at anything above 800 ISO. The 640 ISO Tennessee QB shot is very weak: NO DETAIL!!!!


----------

